# referendum



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

I just recieved the following from the embassy 

"Dear all,

Please take note of the referendum taking place this Saturday 19 March. Voting will take place across Egypt, usually in Government schools, but specific locations appear not to have been announced yet, There were some isolated incidents of violence surrounding elections in November and December 2010. You should stay away from demonstrations and large gatherings of people.

Thanks

Dawn

Dawn Naughton

Her Majesty's Consul | British Embassy"



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Damn politicians........!!!

My version of her Majesty's boys and girls' e-mail?! STAY HOME next Saturday!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had a strange text in Arabic from a friend telling me to go to such and such church in Maadi on Saturday and to be aware that there was going to be violence ..


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I had a strange text in Arabic from a friend telling me to go to such and such church in Maadi on Saturday and to be aware that there was going to be violence ..


With all respect to your friend, but a church would never be a safe place if things escalated, specially for a foreigner! (Not trying to be racist in here folks!).

Just stay home and try not to go anywhere on Saturday people!

Good luck everyone!

Be safe!


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

_Any Egyptian over the age of 18, holding a national identity card is eligible to vote: This gives a total electorate of about 40 million people. 

The two largest political forces in the country - the former ruling National Democratic Party and the Muslim Brotherhood - are encouraging members to vote in favour of the amendments, warning of the dangers of a legislative vacuum. _

*What happens if there is a "no" vote?*

_If the proposed changes are rejected, the amended constitution will be scrapped and a new one drawn up from scratch. Security sources say this would delay the parliamentary and presidential elections to December and early 2012.

In the meantime, Egypt's military council would issue a constitutional decree as a temporary measure. 

Analysts suggest the army is eager to keep its early time frame for elections, as it does not want to be tainted by perceived failure to solve the country's manifold problems. _

Source BBC News on-line.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> _
> 
> Analysts suggest the army is eager to keep its early time frame for elections, as it does not want to be tainted by perceived failure to solve the country's manifold problems. _
> 
> Source BBC News on-line.


:spit: well, it's a bit late for that, after 50 years of ruining their country...


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Referrng to the original (1st) post...... 
there is supposedly a referendum taking place....


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I tend to believe Saturday will be problematic. I would take the day off...


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> I tend to believe Saturday will be problematic. I would take the day off...


Yet again, though my boys at work think not,and they genuinely believe that!
Will i be going to work, not sure yet will stick my finger in the air to see which way the wind blowing.
Bat


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

FCO advice re tomorrow 

"There will be a referendum on constitutional changes on Saturday 19 March. Voting will take place at locations across the country. There were demonstrations and some isolated incidents of violence during the recent elections in Egypt in November and December 2010. You should observe instructions and advice by local security authorities and avoid public gatherings and disturbances."


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> FCO advice re tomorrow
> 
> "There will be a referendum on constitutional changes on Saturday 19 March. Voting will take place at locations across the country. There were demonstrations and some isolated incidents of violence during the recent elections in Egypt in November and December 2010. You should observe instructions and advice by local security authorities and avoid public gatherings and disturbances."


Well today's the day,
Will the fire be lit, that's going to burn this house down.
Or will they lite a fire that's going to bring the warm glow from inside, and put a smile on the faces of the people , who can stand around and share this warmth.
Good luck to all out there.
Bat


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I went through Midan Tahrir last night... lots of people, flags and rubbish flying about but I didn't see any army other than the guards posted in the museum. I can hear helicopter flying around now but why they are doing it before prayers is a mystery


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

After decades of fraudulent polls, many Egyptians headed to polling stations on Saturday for the first time in their lives. They are filled with optimism their votes will finally count and that evil hands won’t taint the ballot box.

From 8AM to 7PM, voters can cast their vote at 9273 polling stations nationwide. The military announced that 16,000 judges will monitor the voting process. To make voters’ lives easier and ensure a high turnout, Egyptians may cast their ballot with their identification cards -- rather than voting cards -- at the nearest polling station. In the meantime, the armed forces warned against any attempts to fix the vote.


You can read the whole article here ...http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/363528


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

One day ahead of the much-anticipated referendum on constitutional amendments, Islamists seized Friday's prayers in mosques across Egypt to mobilize voters to endorse the changes.

As soon as congregational prayers were concluded, a bearded worshipper in a brown gown stood up and addressed nearly 200 Muslims in a mosque in a rural neighborhood of Helwan Governorate, south of Cairo.

The man, in his 30s, asked the worshippers to vote in favor of the constitutional modifications.

He contended that a “yes” vote was a religious obligation, calling on voters to toe the line of Muslim authorities who have already endorsed the changes, including famous Salafi preachers Mohamed Hassan and Mohamed Abdel Maksoud and the Muslim Brotherhood

The rest of this article can be found here http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/362640


----------

